# Know where I can get a Suckling Pig?



## gmengrmetsales (Feb 21, 2005)

I have tried all of my local resources and no one can point me in the direction I need to go to get one of these tasty critters. Currently I need only 1, but will need a few more in the middle of May and another 12 in July. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

How far are you from Pewaukee? There's a retailer there that carries Niman Ranch products; maybe they can order it for you. Or you can just have a look at the Niman Ranch website -- and order direct.

Also, contact Prairie Grove Farms -- in Illinois; really delicious pork, raised without antibiotics or growth hormones.

Finally, Snake River Farms produces an American version of kurobuta pork -- Berkshire hogs here.

These are all pork producers I trust, and I've tasted meat from them. Yum. :lips:


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I know this is pretty obvious, but have you tried all your supermarket butchers? All of my supermarket butchers can special order suckling pigs, but then I do live in a pretty urban area.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Suzanne, I live in Pewaukee. We have two wholesale meat purveyors, Glacier Ostrich and Helpur Corporation. Is there another one?

GmeNGrmetSales, let me know if I can help.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Jake's Food Enterprises? That's what's listed on the Niman Ranch website.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jake's is a well-known and respected place. Who knows; they may do some wholesale sales. The closest restaurant is Jake's Restaurant located on W. Capitol Drive. The phone number is 262-781-7995. I couldn't find them doing a Google search.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

GmeNGrmetSales,
Exactly what "local resources" did you try?

Mezzaluna,
What did you type into Google?

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...capitol+drive%


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

the guy down the road from me grows some tasty little weaner piggies. go out on a lovely drive in the country this weekend and look for signs by driveways that say 'weener pigs' 'winer pigs' 'weenar pigs'...you get the idea. by buying weaners, you get all the flavor and tenderness of a suckling without having to put into the oven something that looks disturbingly like a human infant.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

OOooooooo Long Pork 

Yes, we are but a chromosome apart! And pigs respond the same as humans more faithfully true to reacting to medications and chemicals that do the other primates!

Amazing as it sounds, I did try googleing for these, and it seams your state has none! Or at least none online!! I would really wonder why, as suckling pig is a traditional type pig dish. There could be state regulations particular to you that you will need to look up that restrict the sale or use of suckling pigs.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Stockyard (formerly Westlunds) and Swanson Meats can both get them. My dishwasher knows a guy in South Saint Paul that can get you live ones.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mudbug, I typed in phrases such as "pork purveyors + Wisconsin" and the like. I looked at the Niman site, but didn't find where Suzanne found the reference to Jake's.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

i still say go look for your own. its going to be cheaper and you see your point of production. most farmers will be happy to slaughter for you or show you how. it's incredibly interesting, really loud too. i help with mine-i bring my dexters, a bunch of tupperware, plastic bags and old towels and clothes. i mention this so everyone may fully appreciate what a dead hard wench i am. 

heres another idea-try your local 4-h or call the agricultural extension service.

obviously i am no longer a vegetarian.


----------

